# Al-gora baby



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

Doeling from DeeDee. Looks just like her mama except she has a white spot on top of her head -- that must be from Slade as it seems like all the half-siblings are getting it! Al-gora baby is MUCH larger than the nigora and pygoras.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gorgeous! What is an Algora? Is it Alpine Angora cross? So cute! Congrats


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

So sweet!!! I love the zig zags down the back

We are picking up a goat in July that I'm calling a Milkgora. Sire was a full Angora, and Dam is part Obi, part Nubian (not sure on the percentages).


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

yup - alpine angora cross. not sure if algora is an official name, but it seems to follow the pattern (I know nigora and pygora are correct, and I've seen nugora used for nubian angora crosses).

The Oberhasli buck we brought in to breed the milk does last fall failed to do his duty -- they all came back into heat again after he left. So since Slade (angora buck) was there anyway (to breed the pygoras) and Alli was really just looking to get the does bred to get them back into milk and have market babies, he was drafted. Expecting Dolly (the other alpine) to go any day and Milkdud (alpine boer cross -- so that will be a 'mixgora' lol) shortly after.


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

not really a zig-zag -- just her spine stripe all cowlicked from mom cleaning her.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

We are breeding our pure bred angora doe to our pure bred boer buck! I can wait to see the babies from them!


----------

